# New to the hopper - On demand & network questions



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi all,
We just had our 1-Hopper, no-Joey install on Friday, and are really happy with the hopper so far. Unless something is wrong with our setup, It looks like I should have done a bit more research into On-Demand as nothing from ABC or CBS is included, and only a single show (Grimm) is listed for NBC. The wife isn't too happy that she missed the season finale to Revenge and can't watch it on on-demand. My bad 

We often get errors about not being able to connect to our broadband network. The installer installed a wireless usb adapter, and we get 50-55 signal strength. Could that be the issue? When we tell it to reconnect, it has no problem reconnecting, and the usb wireless page always shows that it's connected.

I had also read that for most people to get DLNA to work, a HIC is required. Is this required for a hopper-only setup as well? I'm hoping that once DLNA is set up and I use something like tvercity or playon, she'll be able to stream her older network shows. Still a bit unclear about the HIC, whether a tap is required, etc. The installer installed a SoloNode since we jsut have a single hopper.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

Also can't connect using dishonline.com. I suppose it may be blocked by my router/firewall... anybody have an outline of what needs to be opened in the firewall to allow access from dishonline?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For one h2k Ethernet cable is enough.

Activate logging on your router/firewall and gather the port's ##.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> For one h2k Ethernet cable is enough.
> 
> Activate logging on your router/firewall and gather the port's ##.


hey P Smith do u have a computer background?
u seem to be a very computer smart guy .a techie


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

My router is upstairs and the hopper is downstairs, so no direct ethernet connection available. Last night, I replaced the usb wireless adapter that the installer connected with a bridge I had hanging around. With the hopper now connected via an ethernet cable, instead of the usb wireless, DLNA now works, and on-demand is more stable. I still see some slowness with DLNA, so I'm now thinking I need to install a HIC upstairs at the router, and a TAP downstairs at the hopper (the hopper is currently directly connected to the dish via a solo node). That should provide better performance for DLNA. Does that sound correct?

BTW - I chatted online with Dish tech support about dishonline's inability to connect. I don't get a message saying the hopper is offline like some other people see - the screen just continually says 'Loading...' and nothing ever displays. The tech said that it could take up to an hour for dishonline to find the hopper, but it's a one-time thing. I didn't have high hopes about that response, but left it overnight. Still saying 'Loading' this morning. 
To do a bit of troubleshooting, In IE9, I opened the Developer Tools screen and went to the console tab. Interestingly, the web page is getting this error:

SCRIPT5007: Unable to get value of the property 'slingbox_user': object is null or undefined. common_compile.js?1338451808, line 165 character 110

Some javascript error, but it's beyond me (I do have Java installed and enabled).


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought I'd provide an update...
I wasn't getting very good signal strength on the wireless network connection (hopper is downstairs, router is upstairs, and no ethernet cabling between the two). I ended up buying a HIC and a Tap. Installed the HIC upstairs next to the router and connected the coax to our home coax cabling. Downstairs at the hopper, I connected the hopper, the line from the solo node and our home coax to the Tap and everything now works perfectly! Since we have no joeys, the installer didn't run a line from the Client connector on the solo node, so the HIC/Tap was the way to go. DLNA using Playon is snappy and now works consistently.

Dishonline.com also works now. I tried opening ports and placing the hopper in the dmz to no avail. After reverting to my original network configuration (closed ports, put hopper back inside the lan), I happened to do a power cycle reboot of the hopper, and that seems to be what was needed to get dishonline to connect. I can now see my guide, timers, etc online!

The whole family is super happy with our switch back to dish, especially with auto-hop!


----------

